# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  More than i can say

## thuty

Title: Leo Sayer - More Than I Can Say lyrics

Artist: Leo Sayer Lyrics


Oh oh yeah yeah
I love you more than I can say.
I'll love you twice as much tomorrow

Love you more than I can say.

Oh oh yeah yeah
I miss ev'ry single day.
Why must my life be filled with sorrow

Love you more than I can say.

Don't you know I need you so

Oh
tell me please
I gotta know.
Do you mean to make me cry

Am I just another guy?

Oh oh yeah yeah
I miss you more than I can say.
Why must my life be filled with sorrow

Love you more than I can say.

Oh
don't you know I need you so
...

Oh oh yeah yeah
I love you more than I can say

----------


## mubaohiem

Love you more than I can say.

Don't you know I need you so  :Frown:

----------

